# Plex sur ATV2 iOS 5.0.1 (ou 5.1.1 ça dépend)



## Rem64 (31 Mai 2012)

Pour les bidouilleurs casse cou qui ont a peine constaté la release du jailbreak apple TV2 iOS 5.0.1, abstenez vous si vous êtes comme moi un utilisateur de Plex.

Certe cela marche mais c'est moins réussi que sur la version 4.4.4

Si vous voulez vous limiter a Plex, il n'apparaitra pas! Installez Nito TV avant.

Par contre l'appli apparait sans icône ce qui peut être corrigée par une manie décrite ici:
http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/42124-app-icon-for-plex-on-ios-501/
Bien sur il est possible de créer une autre icône que celle proposée qui est pas mal mais j'ai préféré jouer du Photoshop.

Ensuite, il est impossible d'avoir certaines fonctionalités comme le grid ou encore de visualiser les films récemment mis dans la partie supérieure. Dommage mais je pense que la version actuelle n'a pas été prévue et a besoin d'un peu de rework des developpeurs.

Bref voila un retour d'expérience qui peut être utile!


----------



## endavent (1 Juin 2012)

Je n'ai pas la même expérience que toi.

Je n'ai pas ré-installé NitoTV. Effectivement j'ai du réinstaller Plex après le dernier jailbreak, et l'icone apparue était grise. 

J'ai du aussi relancer mon ordinateur car il ne trouvait pas le serveur.

Mais outre ces quelques manipulations (sans grande difficulté) et après installation de l'icone colorée de Plex, que tu as décrite dans le lien, tout fonctionne bien.

Certes je n'utilise pas les films en grille mais en liste (je n'ai donc pas testé et je te fais confiance), mais je n'ai aucun problème à voir tous les films, y compris ceux en partie supérieure.

Le jailbreak est stable et Plex semble fonctionner bien avec la plupart des films que j'ai testé.

A chacun de se faire une idée....


----------



## Rem64 (1 Juin 2012)

Ah j'ai une question dans ce cas.
Lorsque que j'arrive sur le dernier écran avant de lancer un film, celui ou il y a 3 boutons Play, Audio/sub et More, ainsi qu'un résumé du film, il y a un tait avec les autres films en dessous. Est-ce que tu vois les films sous ce trait comme c'était le cas pour moi sous 4.4.4??

Apres je suis d'accord pour dire que niveau de stabilité le résultat est très bon même meilleur. C'est l'intégration dans le nouvel environnement graphique qui ne semble pas au point. 

Pour ceux qui sont pas fan de l'icône toute orange (c'est mon cas) en voilà une autre. Les amateurs de photoshop peuvent aussi en faire des plus fun, ça marchera pareil


----------

